# SSD Hard Drives Going Read Only



## DomainBop (Apr 15, 2015)

*short version: *ordered a server (used) on Monday and drives are going read-only after a few hours of uptime.  Rebooting solves the read-only problem (until it happens again a few hours only).

*my diagnosis:* it's probably either a drive hardware problem or a faulty cable, but outdated drive firmware is also a possibility because others have reported similar problems with old versions of the firmware on these drives

*provider's diagnosis: *it's all my fault, they have hundreds of these drives in production and nobody else has a problem... 

*drives:*  Crucial_CT240M500SSD1, firmware installed MU02 (<--MU05 is the latest version on the manufacturer's site)

             14,400+ power on hours

             SMART tests for drive sdb show a very high number of reallocated sectors _"Reallocated Sector Ct 16384 "_ (drive sda has 0 reallocated sectors, both drives receiving passing grades on the SMART drive checks.)

*quote of the day:* _"we have hundreds of crucial in production and no one have problem, only you, for more the server is unmanaged we cannot touch it, if you want I attach the kvm but you will have to do"_

*syslog* (immediately after going read-only)

Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51569.833522] ata1.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x6 frozen
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51569.833564] ata1.00: failed command: SMART
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51569.833588] ata1.00: cmd b0/d5:01:06:4f:c2/00:00:00:00:00/00 tag 20 pio 512 in
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51569.833588] res 40/00:00:00:4f:c2/00:00:00:00:00/00 Emask 0x4 (timeout)
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51569.833649] ata1.00: status: { DRDY }
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51569.833669] ata1: hard resetting link
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.153321] ata1: SATA link up 6.0 Gbps (SStatus 133 SControl 300)
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.153623] ACPI Error: [DSSP] Namespace lookup failure, AE_NOT_FOUND (20140424/psargs-359)
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.153631] ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.SAT0.SPT0._GTF] (Node ffff88081f056a68), AE_NOT_FOUND (20140424/psparse-536)
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.153684] ata1.00: supports DRM functions and may not be fully accessible
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.153736] ata1.00: failed to enable AA (error_mask=0x1)
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.153913] ata1.00: disabling queued TRIM support
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.154743] ACPI Error: [DSSP] Namespace lookup failure, AE_NOT_FOUND (20140424/psargs-359)
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.154751] ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.SAT0.SPT0._GTF] (Node ffff88081f056a68), AE_NOT_FOUND (20140424/psparse-536)
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.154784] ata1.00: supports DRM functions and may not be fully accessible
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.154812] ata1.00: failed to enable AA (error_mask=0x1)
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.154953] ata1.00: disabling queued TRIM support
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.155454] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133 (device error ignored)
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.155478] ata1: EH complete
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.161319] ata1.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.161353] ata1.00: irq_stat 0x40000001
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.161373] ata1.00: failed command: FLUSH CACHE EXT
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.161399] ata1.00: cmd ea/00:00:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/a0 tag 22
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.161399] res 51/04:00:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/60 Emask 0x1 (device error)
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.161458] ata1.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.161477] ata1.00: error: { ABRT }
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.161759] ata1.00: supports DRM functions and may not be fully accessible
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.161806] ata1.00: failed to enable AA (error_mask=0x1)
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.161984] ata1.00: disabling queued TRIM support
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.162763] ata1.00: supports DRM functions and may not be fully accessible
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.162790] ata1.00: failed to enable AA (error_mask=0x1)
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.162932] ata1.00: disabling queued TRIM support
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.163433] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133 (device error ignored)
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.163437] ata1.00: device reported invalid CHS sector 0
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.163448] ata1: EH complete
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.169309] ata1.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.169342] ata1.00: irq_stat 0x40000001
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.169363] ata1.00: failed command: FLUSH CACHE EXT
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.169389] ata1.00: cmd ea/00:00:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/a0 tag 25
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.169389] res 51/04:00:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/60 Emask 0x1 (device error)
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.169448] ata1.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.169466] ata1.00: error: { ABRT }
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.169766] ata1.00: supports DRM functions and may not be fully accessible
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.169822] ata1.00: failed to enable AA (error_mask=0x1)
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.169981] ata1.00: disabling queued TRIM support
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.170738] ata1.00: supports DRM functions and may not be fully accessible
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.170763] ata1.00: failed to enable AA (error_mask=0x1)
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.170901] ata1.00: disabling queued TRIM support
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.171402] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133 (device error ignored)
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.171406] ata1.00: device reported invalid CHS sector 0
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.171428] ata1: EH complete
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.177297] ata1.00: NCQ disabled due to excessive errors
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.177301] ata1.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.177331] ata1.00: irq_stat 0x40000001
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.177350] ata1.00: failed command: FLUSH CACHE EXT
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.177375] ata1.00: cmd ea/00:00:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/a0 tag 28
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.177375] res 51/04:00:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/60 Emask 0x1 (device error)
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.177431] ata1.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.177449] ata1.00: error: { ABRT }
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.177731] ata1.00: supports DRM functions and may not be fully accessible
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.177775] ata1.00: failed to enable AA (error_mask=0x1)
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.177935] ata1.00: disabling queued TRIM support
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.178691] ata1.00: supports DRM functions and may not be fully accessible
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.178716] ata1.00: failed to enable AA (error_mask=0x1)
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.178855] ata1.00: disabling queued TRIM support
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.179356] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133 (device error ignored)
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.179360] ata1.00: device reported invalid CHS sector 0
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.179381] ata1: EH complete
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.185294] ata1.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.185327] ata1.00: irq_stat 0x40000001
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.185347] ata1.00: failed command: FLUSH CACHE EXT
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.185373] ata1.00: cmd ea/00:00:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/a0 tag 0
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.185373] res 51/04:00:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/60 Emask 0x1 (device error)
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.185432] ata1.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.185451] ata1.00: error: { ABRT }
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.185740] ata1.00: supports DRM functions and may not be fully accessible
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.185784] ata1.00: failed to enable AA (error_mask=0x1)
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.185944] ata1.00: disabling queued TRIM support
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.186710] ata1.00: supports DRM functions and may not be fully accessible
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.186734] ata1.00: failed to enable AA (error_mask=0x1)
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.186873] ata1.00: disabling queued TRIM support
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.187374] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133 (device error ignored)
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.187378] ata1.00: device reported invalid CHS sector 0
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.187400] ata1: EH complete
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.193288] ata1.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.193321] ata1.00: irq_stat 0x40000001
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.194258] ata1.00: failed command: FLUSH CACHE EXT
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.195196] ata1.00: cmd ea/00:00:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/a0 tag 3
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.195196] res 51/04:00:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/60 Emask 0x1 (device error)
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.197066] ata1.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.197983] ata1.00: error: { ABRT }
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.199172] ata1.00: supports DRM functions and may not be fully accessible
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.199224] ata1.00: failed to enable AA (error_mask=0x1)
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.200242] ata1.00: disabling queued TRIM support
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.200995] ata1.00: supports DRM functions and may not be fully accessible
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.201020] ata1.00: failed to enable AA (error_mask=0x1)
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.202117] ata1.00: disabling queued TRIM support
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.202623] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133 (device error ignored)
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.202627] ata1.00: device reported invalid CHS sector 0
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.202650] ata1: EH complete
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.209282] ata1.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.210122] ata1.00: irq_stat 0x40000001
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.210963] ata1.00: failed command: FLUSH CACHE EXT
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.211804] ata1.00: cmd ea/00:00:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/a0 tag 6
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.211804] res 51/04:00:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/60 Emask 0x1 (device error)
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.213502] ata1.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.214316] ata1.00: error: { ABRT }
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.215383] ata1.00: supports DRM functions and may not be fully accessible
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.215425] ata1.00: failed to enable AA (error_mask=0x1)
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.216384] ata1.00: disabling queued TRIM support
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.217138] ata1.00: supports DRM functions and may not be fully accessible
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.217162] ata1.00: failed to enable AA (error_mask=0x1)
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.218205] ata1.00: disabling queued TRIM support
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.218726] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133 (device error ignored)
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.218740] ata1.00: device reported invalid CHS sector 0
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.218754] end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 0
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.219556] ata1: EH complete
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.225271] ata1.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.226086] ata1.00: irq_stat 0x40000001
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.226893] ata1.00: failed command: WRITE DMA EXT
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.227694] ata1.00: cmd 35/00:08:90:09:80/00:00:15:00:00/e0 tag 9 dma 4096 out
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.227694] res 51/04:00:90:09:80/00:00:15:00:00/60 Emask 0x1 (device error)
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.229341] ata1.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.230129] ata1.00: error: { ABRT }
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.231154] ata1.00: supports DRM functions and may not be fully accessible
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.231183] ata1.00: failed to enable AA (error_mask=0x1)
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.232115] ata1.00: disabling queued TRIM support
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.232873] ata1.00: supports DRM functions and may not be fully accessible
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.232897] ata1.00: failed to enable AA (error_mask=0x1)
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.233888] ata1.00: disabling queued TRIM support
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.234393] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133 (device error ignored)
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.241243] ata1: EH complete
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.249266] ata1.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.250063] ata1.00: irq_stat 0x40000001
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.250842] ata1.00: failed command: WRITE DMA EXT
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.251618] ata1.00: cmd 35/00:08:90:09:80/00:00:15:00:00/e0 tag 12 dma 4096 out
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.251618] res 51/04:00:90:09:80/00:00:15:00:00/60 Emask 0x1 (device error)
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.253208] ata1.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.253969] ata1.00: error: { ABRT }
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.254975] ata1.00: supports DRM functions and may not be fully accessible
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.255017] ata1.00: failed to enable AA (error_mask=0x1)
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.256004] ata1.00: disabling queued TRIM support
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.256758] ata1.00: supports DRM functions and may not be fully accessible
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.256783] ata1.00: failed to enable AA (error_mask=0x1)
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.257853] ata1.00: disabling queued TRIM support
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.258372] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133 (device error ignored)
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.258398] ata1: EH complete
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.265255] ata1.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.266022] ata1.00: irq_stat 0x40000001
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.266771] ata1.00: failed command: WRITE DMA EXT
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.267528] ata1.00: cmd 35/00:08:90:09:80/00:00:15:00:00/e0 tag 15 dma 4096 out
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.267528] res 51/04:00:90:09:80/00:00:15:00:00/60 Emask 0x1 (device error)
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.269049] ata1.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.269820] ata1.00: error: { ABRT }
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.270821] ata1.00: supports DRM functions and may not be fully accessible
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.270877] ata1.00: failed to enable AA (error_mask=0x1)
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.271827] ata1.00: disabling queued TRIM support
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.272577] ata1.00: supports DRM functions and may not be fully accessible
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.272600] ata1.00: failed to enable AA (error_mask=0x1)
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.273648] ata1.00: disabling queued TRIM support
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.274170] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133 (device error ignored)
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.274195] ata1: EH complete
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.281262] ata1.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.281995] ata1.00: irq_stat 0x40000001
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.282720] ata1.00: failed command: WRITE DMA EXT
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.283442] ata1.00: cmd 35/00:08:90:09:80/00:00:15:00:00/e0 tag 18 dma 4096 out
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.283442] res 51/04:00:90:09:80/00:00:15:00:00/60 Emask 0x1 (device error)
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.284908] ata1.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.285650] ata1.00: error: { ABRT }
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.286616] ata1.00: supports DRM functions and may not be fully accessible
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.286656] ata1.00: failed to enable AA (error_mask=0x1)
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.287614] ata1.00: disabling queued TRIM support
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.288371] ata1.00: supports DRM functions and may not be fully accessible
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.288395] ata1.00: failed to enable AA (error_mask=0x1)
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.289428] ata1.00: disabling queued TRIM support
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.289948] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133 (device error ignored)
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.289973] ata1: EH complete
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.297236] ata1.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.297954] ata1.00: irq_stat 0x40000001
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.298654] ata1.00: failed command: WRITE DMA EXT
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.299352] ata1.00: cmd 35/00:08:90:09:80/00:00:15:00:00/e0 tag 21 dma 4096 out
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.299352] res 51/04:00:90:09:80/00:00:15:00:00/60 Emask 0x1 (device error)
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.300782] ata1.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.301505] ata1.00: error: { ABRT }
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.302453] ata1.00: supports DRM functions and may not be fully accessible
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.302481] ata1.00: failed to enable AA (error_mask=0x1)
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.303405] ata1.00: disabling queued TRIM support
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.304161] ata1.00: supports DRM functions and may not be fully accessible
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.304194] ata1.00: failed to enable AA (error_mask=0x1)
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.305100] ata1.00: disabling queued TRIM support
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.305603] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133 (device error ignored)
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.305627] ata1: EH complete
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.313209] ata1.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.313909] ata1.00: irq_stat 0x40000001
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.314590] ata1.00: failed command: WRITE DMA EXT
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.315270] ata1.00: cmd 35/00:08:90:09:80/00:00:15:00:00/e0 tag 24 dma 4096 out
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.315270] res 51/04:00:90:09:80/00:00:15:00:00/60 Emask 0x1 (device error)
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.316646] ata1.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.317335] ata1.00: error: { ABRT }
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.318271] ata1.00: supports DRM functions and may not be fully accessible
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.318330] ata1.00: failed to enable AA (error_mask=0x1)
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.319254] ata1.00: disabling queued TRIM support
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.320009] ata1.00: supports DRM functions and may not be fully accessible
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.320041] ata1.00: failed to enable AA (error_mask=0x1)
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.320944] ata1.00: disabling queued TRIM support
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.321492] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133 (device error ignored)
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.321508] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda]
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.321510] Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.321512] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda]
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.321514] Sense Key : Aborted Command [current] [descriptor]
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.321516] Descriptor sense data with sense descriptors (in hex):
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.321517] 72 0b 00 00 00 00 00 0c 00 0a 80 00 00 00 00 00
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.321524] 15 80 09 90
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.321527] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda]
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.321529] Add. Sense: No additional sense information
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.321530] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] CDB:
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.321531] Write(10): 2a 00 15 80 09 90 00 00 08 00
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.321537] end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 360712592
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.322332] Buffer I/O error on device md0, logical block 90177584
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.323142] lost page write due to I/O error on md0
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.323152] ata1: EH complete
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.329207] ata1.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.329909] ata1.00: irq_stat 0x40000001
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.330589] ata1.00: failed command: WRITE DMA
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.331268] ata1.00: cmd ca/00:08:48:d5:82/00:00:00:00:00/e9 tag 27 dma 4096 out
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.331268] res 51/04:00:48:d5:82/00:00:09:00:00/60 Emask 0x1 (device error)
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.332640] ata1.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.333327] ata1.00: error: { ABRT }
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.334232] ata1.00: supports DRM functions and may not be fully accessible
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.334262] ata1.00: failed to enable AA (error_mask=0x1)
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.335191] ata1.00: disabling queued TRIM support
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.335948] ata1.00: supports DRM functions and may not be fully accessible
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.335983] ata1.00: failed to enable AA (error_mask=0x1)
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.336909] ata1.00: disabling queued TRIM support
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.337454] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133 (device error ignored)
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.337470] ata1: EH complete
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.345184] ata1.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.345866] ata1.00: irq_stat 0x40000001
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.346524] ata1.00: failed command: WRITE DMA
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.347185] ata1.00: cmd ca/00:08:48:d5:82/00:00:00:00:00/e9 tag 30 dma 4096 out
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.347185] res 51/04:00:48:d5:82/00:00:09:00:00/60 Emask 0x1 (device error)
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.348521] ata1.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.349191] ata1.00: error: { ABRT }
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.350100] ata1.00: supports DRM functions and may not be fully accessible
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.350146] ata1.00: failed to enable AA (error_mask=0x1)
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.351082] ata1.00: disabling queued TRIM support
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.351847] ata1.00: supports DRM functions and may not be fully accessible
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.351870] ata1.00: failed to enable AA (error_mask=0x1)
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.352798] ata1.00: disabling queued TRIM support
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.353358] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133 (device error ignored)
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.353374] ata1: EH complete
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.361179] ata1.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.361844] ata1.00: irq_stat 0x40000001
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.362484] ata1.00: failed command: WRITE DMA
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.363124] ata1.00: cmd ca/00:08:48:d5:82/00:00:00:00:00/e9 tag 2 dma 4096 out
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.363124] res 51/04:00:48:d5:82/00:00:09:00:00/60 Emask 0x1 (device error)
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.364413] ata1.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.365052] ata1.00: error: { ABRT }
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.365963] ata1.00: supports DRM functions and may not be fully accessible
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.365992] ata1.00: failed to enable AA (error_mask=0x1)
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.366927] ata1.00: disabling queued TRIM support
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.367683] ata1.00: supports DRM functions and may not be fully accessible
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.367715] ata1.00: failed to enable AA (error_mask=0x1)
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.368643] ata1.00: disabling queued TRIM support
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.369162] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133 (device error ignored)
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.369179] ata1: EH complete
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.377187] ata1.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.377849] ata1.00: irq_stat 0x40000001
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.378485] ata1.00: failed command: WRITE DMA
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.379124] ata1.00: cmd ca/00:08:48:d5:82/00:00:00:00:00/e9 tag 5 dma 4096 out
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.379124] res 51/04:00:48:d5:82/00:00:09:00:00/60 Emask 0x1 (device error)
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.380408] ata1.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.381043] ata1.00: error: { ABRT }
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.381959] ata1.00: supports DRM functions and may not be fully accessible
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.381987] ata1.00: failed to enable AA (error_mask=0x1)
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.382921] ata1.00: disabling queued TRIM support
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.383676] ata1.00: supports DRM functions and may not be fully accessible
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.383699] ata1.00: failed to enable AA (error_mask=0x1)
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.384625] ata1.00: disabling queued TRIM support
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.385146] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133 (device error ignored)
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.385166] ata1: EH complete
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.393182] ata1.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.393841] ata1.00: irq_stat 0x40000001
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.394476] ata1.00: failed command: WRITE DMA
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.395113] ata1.00: cmd ca/00:08:48:d5:82/00:00:00:00:00/e9 tag 8 dma 4096 out
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.395113] res 51/04:00:48:d5:82/00:00:09:00:00/60 Emask 0x1 (device error)
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.396402] ata1.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.397039] ata1.00: error: { ABRT }
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.397949] ata1.00: supports DRM functions and may not be fully accessible
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.397977] ata1.00: failed to enable AA (error_mask=0x1)
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.398909] ata1.00: disabling queued TRIM support
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.399658] ata1.00: supports DRM functions and may not be fully accessible
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.399680] ata1.00: failed to enable AA (error_mask=0x1)
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.400607] ata1.00: disabling queued TRIM support
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.401120] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133 (device error ignored)
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.401142] ata1: EH complete
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.409182] ata1.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.409823] ata1.00: irq_stat 0x40000001
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.410441] ata1.00: failed command: WRITE DMA
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.411057] ata1.00: cmd ca/00:08:48:d5:82/00:00:00:00:00/e9 tag 11 dma 4096 out
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.411057] res 51/04:00:48:d5:82/00:00:09:00:00/60 Emask 0x1 (device error)
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.412306] ata1.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.412929] ata1.00: error: { ABRT }
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.413812] ata1.00: supports DRM functions and may not be fully accessible
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.413840] ata1.00: failed to enable AA (error_mask=0x1)
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.414727] ata1.00: disabling queued TRIM support
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.415484] ata1.00: supports DRM functions and may not be fully accessible
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.415515] ata1.00: failed to enable AA (error_mask=0x1)
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.416388] ata1.00: disabling queued TRIM support
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.416889] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133 (device error ignored)
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.416913] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda]
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.416914] Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.416916] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda]
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.416917] Sense Key : Aborted Command [current] [descriptor]
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.416919] Descriptor sense data with sense descriptors (in hex):
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.416920] 72 0b 00 00 00 00 00 0c 00 0a 80 00 00 00 00 00
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.416926] 00 82 d5 48
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.416929] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda]
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.416930] Add. Sense: No additional sense information
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.416932] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] CDB:
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.416933] Write(10): 2a 00 09 82 d5 48 00 00 08 00
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.416938] end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 159569224
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.417714] EXT4-fs warning (device md0): ext4_end_bio:317: I/O error -5 writing to inode 10099242 (offset 0 size 4096 starting block 19946154)
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.417717] Buffer I/O error on device md0, logical block 39891751
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.418502] ata1: EH complete
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.425142] ata1.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.425781] ata1.00: irq_stat 0x40000001
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.426394] ata1.00: failed command: WRITE DMA
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.427010] ata1.00: cmd ca/00:10:18:64:a3/00:00:00:00:00/e9 tag 14 dma 8192 out
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.427010] res 51/04:00:18:64:a3/00:00:09:00:00/60 Emask 0x1 (device error)
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.428252] ata1.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.428864] ata1.00: error: { ABRT }
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.429750] ata1.00: supports DRM functions and may not be fully accessible
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.429778] ata1.00: failed to enable AA (error_mask=0x1)
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.430673] ata1.00: disabling queued TRIM support
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.431425] ata1.00: supports DRM functions and may not be fully accessible
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.431464] ata1.00: failed to enable AA (error_mask=0x1)
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.432362] ata1.00: disabling queued TRIM support
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.432863] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133 (device error ignored)
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.432886] ata1: EH complete
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.437150] ata1.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.437765] ata1.00: irq_stat 0x40000001
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.438357] ata1.00: failed command: WRITE DMA
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.438953] ata1.00: cmd ca/00:10:18:64:a3/00:00:00:00:00/e9 tag 17 dma 8192 out
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.438953] res 51/04:00:18:64:a3/00:00:09:00:00/60 Emask 0x1 (device error)
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.440156] ata1.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.440750] ata1.00: error: { ABRT }
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.441606] ata1.00: supports DRM functions and may not be fully accessible
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.441640] ata1.00: failed to enable AA (error_mask=0x1)
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.442548] ata1.00: disabling queued TRIM support
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.443305] ata1.00: supports DRM functions and may not be fully accessible
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.443349] ata1.00: failed to enable AA (error_mask=0x1)
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.444321] ata1.00: disabling queued TRIM support
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.444821] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133 (device error ignored)
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.444844] ata1: EH complete
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.449126] ata1.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.449749] ata1.00: irq_stat 0x40000001
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.450346] ata1.00: failed command: WRITE DMA
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.450946] ata1.00: cmd ca/00:10:18:64:a3/00:00:00:00:00/e9 tag 20 dma 8192 out
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.450946] res 51/04:00:18:64:a3/00:00:09:00:00/60 Emask 0x1 (device error)
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.452152] ata1.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.452748] ata1.00: error: { ABRT }
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.453619] ata1.00: supports DRM functions and may not be fully accessible
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.453647] ata1.00: failed to enable AA (error_mask=0x1)
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.454547] ata1.00: disabling queued TRIM support
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.455302] ata1.00: supports DRM functions and may not be fully accessible
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.455334] ata1.00: failed to enable AA (error_mask=0x1)
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.456230] ata1.00: disabling queued TRIM support
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.456730] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133 (device error ignored)
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.456754] ata1: EH complete
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.461120] ata1.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.461743] ata1.00: irq_stat 0x40000001
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.462341] ata1.00: failed command: WRITE DMA
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.462944] ata1.00: cmd ca/00:10:18:64:a3/00:00:00:00:00/e9 tag 23 dma 8192 out
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.462944] res 51/04:00:18:64:a3/00:00:09:00:00/60 Emask 0x1 (device error)
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.464157] ata1.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.464755] ata1.00: error: { ABRT }
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.465616] ata1.00: supports DRM functions and may not be fully accessible
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.465644] ata1.00: failed to enable AA (error_mask=0x1)
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.466548] ata1.00: disabling queued TRIM support
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.467299] ata1.00: supports DRM functions and may not be fully accessible
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.467338] ata1.00: failed to enable AA (error_mask=0x1)
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.468245] ata1.00: disabling queued TRIM support
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.468745] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133 (device error ignored)
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.468768] ata1: EH complete
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.473113] ata1.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.473736] ata1.00: irq_stat 0x40000001
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.474334] ata1.00: failed command: WRITE DMA
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.474936] ata1.00: cmd ca/00:10:18:64:a3/00:00:00:00:00/e9 tag 26 dma 8192 out
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.474936] res 51/04:00:18:64:a3/00:00:09:00:00/60 Emask 0x1 (device error)
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.476147] ata1.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.476745] ata1.00: error: { ABRT }
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.477649] ata1.00: supports DRM functions and may not be fully accessible
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.477688] ata1.00: failed to enable AA (error_mask=0x1)
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.478593] ata1.00: disabling queued TRIM support
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.479344] ata1.00: supports DRM functions and may not be fully accessible
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.479383] ata1.00: failed to enable AA (error_mask=0x1)
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.480293] ata1.00: disabling queued TRIM support
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.480793] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133 (device error ignored)
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.480816] ata1: EH complete
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.485115] ata1.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.485743] ata1.00: irq_stat 0x40000001
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.486346] ata1.00: failed command: WRITE DMA
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.486947] ata1.00: cmd ca/00:10:18:64:a3/00:00:00:00:00/e9 tag 29 dma 8192 out
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.486947] res 51/04:00:18:64:a3/00:00:09:00:00/60 Emask 0x1 (device error)
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.488172] ata1.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.488782] ata1.00: error: { ABRT }
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.489629] ata1.00: supports DRM functions and may not be fully accessible
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.489664] ata1.00: failed to enable AA (error_mask=0x1)
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.490566] ata1.00: disabling queued TRIM support
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.491322] ata1.00: supports DRM functions and may not be fully accessible
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.491354] ata1.00: failed to enable AA (error_mask=0x1)
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.492234] ata1.00: disabling queued TRIM support
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.492734] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133 (device error ignored)
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.492757] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda]
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.492758] Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.492760] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda]
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.492761] Sense Key : Aborted Command [current] [descriptor]
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.492763] Descriptor sense data with sense descriptors (in hex):
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.492764] 72 0b 00 00 00 00 00 0c 00 0a 80 00 00 00 00 00
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.492770] 00 a3 64 18
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.492773] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda]
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.492775] Add. Sense: No additional sense information
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.492776] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] CDB:
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.492777] Write(10): 2a 00 09 a3 64 18 00 00 10 00
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.492783] end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 161702936
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.493603] EXT4-fs warning (device md0): ext4_end_bio:317: I/O error -5 writing to inode 10092546 (offset 0 size 4096 starting block 20212868)
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.493609] Buffer I/O error on device md0, logical block 40425217
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.494397] EXT4-fs warning (device md0): ext4_end_bio:317: I/O error -5 writing to inode 10092547 (offset 0 size 4096 starting block 20212869)
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.494399] Buffer I/O error on device md0, logical block 40425218
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.495177] ata1: EH complete
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.501108] ata1.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.501710] ata1.00: irq_stat 0x40000001
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.502289] ata1.00: failed command: DATA SET MANAGEMENT
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.502866] ata1.00: cmd 06/01:01:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/a0 tag 4 dma 512 out
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.502866] res 51/04:00:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/60 Emask 0x1 (device error)
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.504022] ata1.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.504598] ata1.00: error: { ABRT }
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.505183] ata1.00: device reported invalid CHS sector 0
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.505188] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda]
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.505190] Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.505191] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda]
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.505192] Sense Key : Aborted Command [current] [descriptor]
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.505193] Descriptor sense data with sense descriptors (in hex):
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.505194] 72 0b 00 00 00 00 00 0c 00 0a 80 00 00 00 00 00
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.505198] 00 00 00 00
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.505205] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda]
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.505206] Add. Sense: No additional sense information
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.505207] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] CDB:
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.505208] Write same(16): 93 08 00 00 00 00 11 a2 1e 10 00 00 02 00 00 00
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.505216] end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 295837200

*kern log*

Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51569.833522] ata1.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x6 frozen
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51569.833564] ata1.00: failed command: SMART
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51569.833588] ata1.00: cmd b0/d5:01:06:4f:c2/00:00:00:00:00/00 tag 20 pio 512 in
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51569.833588] res 40/00:00:00:4f:c2/00:00:00:00:00/00 Emask 0x4 (timeout)
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51569.833649] ata1.00: status: { DRDY }
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51569.833669] ata1: hard resetting link
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.153321] ata1: SATA link up 6.0 Gbps (SStatus 133 SControl 300)
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.153623] ACPI Error: [DSSP] Namespace lookup failure, AE_NOT_FOUND (20140424/psargs-359)
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.153631] ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.SAT0.SPT0._GTF] (Node ffff88081f056a68), AE_NOT_FOUND (20140424/psparse-536)
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.153684] ata1.00: supports DRM functions and may not be fully accessible
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.153736] ata1.00: failed to enable AA (error_mask=0x1)
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.153913] ata1.00: disabling queued TRIM support
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.154743] ACPI Error: [DSSP] Namespace lookup failure, AE_NOT_FOUND (20140424/psargs-359)
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.154751] ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.SAT0.SPT0._GTF] (Node ffff88081f056a68), AE_NOT_FOUND (20140424/psparse-536)
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.154784] ata1.00: supports DRM functions and may not be fully accessible
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.154812] ata1.00: failed to enable AA (error_mask=0x1)
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.154953] ata1.00: disabling queued TRIM support
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.155454] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133 (device error ignored)
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.155478] ata1: EH complete
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.161319] ata1.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.161353] ata1.00: irq_stat 0x40000001
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.161373] ata1.00: failed command: FLUSH CACHE EXT
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.161399] ata1.00: cmd ea/00:00:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/a0 tag 22
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.161399] res 51/04:00:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/60 Emask 0x1 (device error)
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.161458] ata1.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.161477] ata1.00: error: { ABRT }
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.161759] ata1.00: supports DRM functions and may not be fully accessible
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.161806] ata1.00: failed to enable AA (error_mask=0x1)
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.161984] ata1.00: disabling queued TRIM support
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.162763] ata1.00: supports DRM functions and may not be fully accessible
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.162790] ata1.00: failed to enable AA (error_mask=0x1)
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.162932] ata1.00: disabling queued TRIM support
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.163433] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133 (device error ignored)
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.163437] ata1.00: device reported invalid CHS sector 0
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.163448] ata1: EH complete
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.169309] ata1.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.169342] ata1.00: irq_stat 0x40000001
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.169363] ata1.00: failed command: FLUSH CACHE EXT
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.169389] ata1.00: cmd ea/00:00:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/a0 tag 25
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.169389] res 51/04:00:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/60 Emask 0x1 (device error)
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.169448] ata1.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.169466] ata1.00: error: { ABRT }
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.169766] ata1.00: supports DRM functions and may not be fully accessible
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.169822] ata1.00: failed to enable AA (error_mask=0x1)
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.169981] ata1.00: disabling queued TRIM support
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.170738] ata1.00: supports DRM functions and may not be fully accessible
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.170763] ata1.00: failed to enable AA (error_mask=0x1)
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.170901] ata1.00: disabling queued TRIM support
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.171402] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133 (device error ignored)
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.171406] ata1.00: device reported invalid CHS sector 0
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.171428] ata1: EH complete
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.177297] ata1.00: NCQ disabled due to excessive errors
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.177301] ata1.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.177331] ata1.00: irq_stat 0x40000001
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.177350] ata1.00: failed command: FLUSH CACHE EXT
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.177375] ata1.00: cmd ea/00:00:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/a0 tag 28
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.177375] res 51/04:00:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/60 Emask 0x1 (device error)
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.177431] ata1.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.177449] ata1.00: error: { ABRT }
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.177731] ata1.00: supports DRM functions and may not be fully accessible
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.177775] ata1.00: failed to enable AA (error_mask=0x1)
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.177935] ata1.00: disabling queued TRIM support
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.178691] ata1.00: supports DRM functions and may not be fully accessible
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.178716] ata1.00: failed to enable AA (error_mask=0x1)
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.178855] ata1.00: disabling queued TRIM support
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.179356] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133 (device error ignored)
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.179360] ata1.00: device reported invalid CHS sector 0
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.179381] ata1: EH complete
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.185294] ata1.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.185327] ata1.00: irq_stat 0x40000001
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.185347] ata1.00: failed command: FLUSH CACHE EXT
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.185373] ata1.00: cmd ea/00:00:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/a0 tag 0
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.185373] res 51/04:00:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/60 Emask 0x1 (device error)
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.185432] ata1.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.185451] ata1.00: error: { ABRT }
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.185740] ata1.00: supports DRM functions and may not be fully accessible
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.185784] ata1.00: failed to enable AA (error_mask=0x1)
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.185944] ata1.00: disabling queued TRIM support
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.186710] ata1.00: supports DRM functions and may not be fully accessible
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.186734] ata1.00: failed to enable AA (error_mask=0x1)
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.186873] ata1.00: disabling queued TRIM support
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.187374] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133 (device error ignored)
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.187378] ata1.00: device reported invalid CHS sector 0
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.187400] ata1: EH complete
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.193288] ata1.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.193321] ata1.00: irq_stat 0x40000001
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.194258] ata1.00: failed command: FLUSH CACHE EXT
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.195196] ata1.00: cmd ea/00:00:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/a0 tag 3
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.195196] res 51/04:00:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/60 Emask 0x1 (device error)
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.197066] ata1.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.197983] ata1.00: error: { ABRT }
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.199172] ata1.00: supports DRM functions and may not be fully accessible
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.199224] ata1.00: failed to enable AA (error_mask=0x1)
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.200242] ata1.00: disabling queued TRIM support
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.200995] ata1.00: supports DRM functions and may not be fully accessible
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.201020] ata1.00: failed to enable AA (error_mask=0x1)
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.202117] ata1.00: disabling queued TRIM support
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.202623] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133 (device error ignored)
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.202627] ata1.00: device reported invalid CHS sector 0
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.202650] ata1: EH complete
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.209282] ata1.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.210122] ata1.00: irq_stat 0x40000001
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.210963] ata1.00: failed command: FLUSH CACHE EXT
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.211804] ata1.00: cmd ea/00:00:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/a0 tag 6
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.211804] res 51/04:00:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/60 Emask 0x1 (device error)
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.213502] ata1.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.214316] ata1.00: error: { ABRT }
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.215383] ata1.00: supports DRM functions and may not be fully accessible
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.215425] ata1.00: failed to enable AA (error_mask=0x1)
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.216384] ata1.00: disabling queued TRIM support
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.217138] ata1.00: supports DRM functions and may not be fully accessible
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.217162] ata1.00: failed to enable AA (error_mask=0x1)
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.218205] ata1.00: disabling queued TRIM support
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.218726] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133 (device error ignored)
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.218740] ata1.00: device reported invalid CHS sector 0
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.218754] end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 0
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.219556] ata1: EH complete
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.225271] ata1.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.226086] ata1.00: irq_stat 0x40000001
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.226893] ata1.00: failed command: WRITE DMA EXT
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.227694] ata1.00: cmd 35/00:08:90:09:80/00:00:15:00:00/e0 tag 9 dma 4096 out
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.227694] res 51/04:00:90:09:80/00:00:15:00:00/60 Emask 0x1 (device error)
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.229341] ata1.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.230129] ata1.00: error: { ABRT }
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.231154] ata1.00: supports DRM functions and may not be fully accessible
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.231183] ata1.00: failed to enable AA (error_mask=0x1)
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.232115] ata1.00: disabling queued TRIM support
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.232873] ata1.00: supports DRM functions and may not be fully accessible
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.232897] ata1.00: failed to enable AA (error_mask=0x1)
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.233888] ata1.00: disabling queued TRIM support
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.234393] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133 (device error ignored)
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.241243] ata1: EH complete
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.249266] ata1.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.250063] ata1.00: irq_stat 0x40000001
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.250842] ata1.00: failed command: WRITE DMA EXT
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.251618] ata1.00: cmd 35/00:08:90:09:80/00:00:15:00:00/e0 tag 12 dma 4096 out
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.251618] res 51/04:00:90:09:80/00:00:15:00:00/60 Emask 0x1 (device error)
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.253208] ata1.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.253969] ata1.00: error: { ABRT }
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.254975] ata1.00: supports DRM functions and may not be fully accessible
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.255017] ata1.00: failed to enable AA (error_mask=0x1)
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.256004] ata1.00: disabling queued TRIM support
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.256758] ata1.00: supports DRM functions and may not be fully accessible
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.256783] ata1.00: failed to enable AA (error_mask=0x1)
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.257853] ata1.00: disabling queued TRIM support
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.258372] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133 (device error ignored)
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.258398] ata1: EH complete
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.265255] ata1.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.266022] ata1.00: irq_stat 0x40000001
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.266771] ata1.00: failed command: WRITE DMA EXT
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.267528] ata1.00: cmd 35/00:08:90:09:80/00:00:15:00:00/e0 tag 15 dma 4096 out
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.267528] res 51/04:00:90:09:80/00:00:15:00:00/60 Emask 0x1 (device error)
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.269049] ata1.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.269820] ata1.00: error: { ABRT }
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.270821] ata1.00: supports DRM functions and may not be fully accessible
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.270877] ata1.00: failed to enable AA (error_mask=0x1)
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.271827] ata1.00: disabling queued TRIM support
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.272577] ata1.00: supports DRM functions and may not be fully accessible
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.272600] ata1.00: failed to enable AA (error_mask=0x1)
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.273648] ata1.00: disabling queued TRIM support
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.274170] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133 (device error ignored)
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.274195] ata1: EH complete
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.281262] ata1.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.281995] ata1.00: irq_stat 0x40000001
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.282720] ata1.00: failed command: WRITE DMA EXT
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.283442] ata1.00: cmd 35/00:08:90:09:80/00:00:15:00:00/e0 tag 18 dma 4096 out
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.283442] res 51/04:00:90:09:80/00:00:15:00:00/60 Emask 0x1 (device error)
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.284908] ata1.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.285650] ata1.00: error: { ABRT }
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.286616] ata1.00: supports DRM functions and may not be fully accessible
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.286656] ata1.00: failed to enable AA (error_mask=0x1)
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.287614] ata1.00: disabling queued TRIM support
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.288371] ata1.00: supports DRM functions and may not be fully accessible
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.288395] ata1.00: failed to enable AA (error_mask=0x1)
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.289428] ata1.00: disabling queued TRIM support
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.289948] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133 (device error ignored)
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.289973] ata1: EH complete
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.297236] ata1.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.297954] ata1.00: irq_stat 0x40000001
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.298654] ata1.00: failed command: WRITE DMA EXT
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.299352] ata1.00: cmd 35/00:08:90:09:80/00:00:15:00:00/e0 tag 21 dma 4096 out
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.299352] res 51/04:00:90:09:80/00:00:15:00:00/60 Emask 0x1 (device error)
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.300782] ata1.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.301505] ata1.00: error: { ABRT }
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.302453] ata1.00: supports DRM functions and may not be fully accessible
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.302481] ata1.00: failed to enable AA (error_mask=0x1)
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.303405] ata1.00: disabling queued TRIM support
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.304161] ata1.00: supports DRM functions and may not be fully accessible
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.304194] ata1.00: failed to enable AA (error_mask=0x1)
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.305100] ata1.00: disabling queued TRIM support
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.305603] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133 (device error ignored)
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.305627] ata1: EH complete
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.313209] ata1.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.313909] ata1.00: irq_stat 0x40000001
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.314590] ata1.00: failed command: WRITE DMA EXT
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.315270] ata1.00: cmd 35/00:08:90:09:80/00:00:15:00:00/e0 tag 24 dma 4096 out
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.315270] res 51/04:00:90:09:80/00:00:15:00:00/60 Emask 0x1 (device error)
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.316646] ata1.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.317335] ata1.00: error: { ABRT }
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.318271] ata1.00: supports DRM functions and may not be fully accessible
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.318330] ata1.00: failed to enable AA (error_mask=0x1)
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.319254] ata1.00: disabling queued TRIM support
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.320009] ata1.00: supports DRM functions and may not be fully accessible
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.320041] ata1.00: failed to enable AA (error_mask=0x1)
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.320944] ata1.00: disabling queued TRIM support
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.321492] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133 (device error ignored)
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.321508] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda]
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.321510] Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.321512] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda]
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.321514] Sense Key : Aborted Command [current] [descriptor]
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.321516] Descriptor sense data with sense descriptors (in hex):
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.321517] 72 0b 00 00 00 00 00 0c 00 0a 80 00 00 00 00 00
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.321524] 15 80 09 90
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.321527] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda]
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.321529] Add. Sense: No additional sense information
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.321530] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] CDB:
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.321531] Write(10): 2a 00 15 80 09 90 00 00 08 00
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.321537] end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 360712592
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.322332] Buffer I/O error on device md0, logical block 90177584
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.323142] lost page write due to I/O error on md0
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.323152] ata1: EH complete
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.329207] ata1.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.329909] ata1.00: irq_stat 0x40000001
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.330589] ata1.00: failed command: WRITE DMA
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.331268] ata1.00: cmd ca/00:08:48:d5:82/00:00:00:00:00/e9 tag 27 dma 4096 out
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.331268] res 51/04:00:48:d5:82/00:00:09:00:00/60 Emask 0x1 (device error)
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.332640] ata1.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.333327] ata1.00: error: { ABRT }
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.334232] ata1.00: supports DRM functions and may not be fully accessible
Apr 15 09:53:06 milan kernel: [51570.334262] ata1.00: failed to enable AA (error_mask=0x1)


----------



## TheLinuxBug (Apr 15, 2015)

Could also be a bad SATA controller as well.  If you are sure its the drives I would reach out to the manufacturer and see if they are aware of any similar issues and see if the drive is still in warranty.  If it is and you can confirm there isn't an issue with the SATA controller, I would return the drives for warranty replacement.  That is just me though, usually when you start seeing ATA errors in dmesg it is indicative of the impending failure of the drive -- of course in this case its an SSD so there is no mechanical parts to die.. but after 14k hours online it is possible there is a failing NAND or something.

Hopefully this is helpful.

my 2 cents.

Cheers!


----------



## rds100 (Apr 15, 2015)

Hours don't matter for SSDs, check the total written gigabytes, also the flash program errors counter.  Maybe the SSD has just reached it's end of life (i.e. too many writes).


----------



## devonblzx (Apr 15, 2015)

In SMART, you want to look at the Wear Leveling Count.  I think Crucial's is pretty straight forward if I remember correctly.

It would take a lot of writes to burn out a drive in 1.5 years, but it's definitely possible.

That support response is pretty bad, but I guess it depends on what you're paying.  If you're paying bottom of the barrel pricing, like some of these companies selling E3s for <$100/month, then you have to expect cut backs somewhere.


----------



## OnMichael (Apr 15, 2015)

Wow this logfile paste, I would recommend to remove this from your post and add it to www.pastie.org or similiar.

As from your post i assume you are renting a dedicated server on some hosting provider.

1) The disk with 16k+ reallocated sectors is defective. Send the output of "smartctl -a /dev/sda" to your provider and ask them to replace the defective disk. As they are already working on your server, ask if they could replace the S-ATA cables for your disks with new ones so there is not any problem located here.

---> If your provider is not replacing the disk, get a refund and leave them for not providing any good support/service.

2) If your disks still get into read-only mode it is probably an S-ATA controller problem. Ask them to replace the S-ATA controller (or the mainboard completely if they use the onboard S-ATA ports).

--> If they use the onboard controller now you want them to replace the complete mainboard because most likely there are also additional problems with it.


----------



## Hxxx (Apr 15, 2015)

Upgrade firmware.

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2092322


----------



## DomainBop (Apr 15, 2015)

Both drives have been replaced with brand new drives: drive sdb was defective, and the firmware on both drives would have needed to be upgraded because the older firmware on those Crucial's was buggy so replacement of both drives was faster.



> If you're paying bottom of the barrel pricing, like some of these companies selling E3s for <$100/month


Support at this provider is actually excellent (i.e. knowledgeable staff, they know what they're doing, tickets answered in less than 30 minutes) with an SLA that they really do honor.  To be fair, that quote I posted was from when I first reported the problem before they had seen the logs (had to wait for it to go read-only again to provide the logs).

Under $100 definitely (but it was "used" equipment not new): €29.70 for an i7-3770 w/32GB RAM, 2x240GB SSD


----------



## devonblzx (Apr 15, 2015)

DomainBop said:


> Under $100 definitely (but it was "used" equipment not new): €29.70 for an i7-3770 w/32GB RAM, 2x240GB SSD


Sure, used, but those SSDs and i7-3770 (equivalent to E3v2) aren't that old.  You don't rent dedicated servers expecting new equipment unless you arrange for it.   Just running that server in most datacenters would cost more than €29.70 (not including the cost of the hardware).

Glad you got it resolved.  Crucial are normally pretty stable from my experience, most of our SSDs are Samsung and Crucial.


----------



## OnMichael (Apr 15, 2015)

Yup we also do fine on Crucials.

At which provider is this server?


----------



## Clouvider-Dom (Apr 15, 2015)

Yep. SSDs going read only usually mean that they are either close to their end of write cycles or over it already. It is always recommended to replace the drive to prevent any possible data loss.


----------



## willie (May 9, 2015)

OnMichael said:


> Yup we also do fine on Crucials.
> 
> At which provider is this server?


This sounds like the Hetzner robot auction except I don't remember their having an SSD offering like that.  I have the i7-3770 with 2x 3TB sata drives for 28.70 euro/month.  That configuration actually dipped to the 26 euro range a couple months ago though it's higher now.  So their offering the same thing with 2x 240gb ssd's fits the picture even if I didn't notice it.  If there's another provider offering anything comparable I'd like to know about it


----------



## rmlhhd (May 9, 2015)

willie said:


> This sounds like the Hetzner robot auction except I don't remember their having an SSD offering like that. I have the i7-3770 with 2x 3TB sata drives for 28.70 euro/month. That configuration actually dipped to the 26 euro range a couple months ago though it's higher now. So their offering the same thing with 2x 240gb ssd's fits the picture even if I didn't notice it. If there's another provider offering anything comparable I'd like to know about it


It's likely to be SeFlow since they offer i7-3770's with options to have 2x240GB SSDs + I've used them in the past and they use Crucial SSDs.


Also the kernel panic messages show the servers name to be "Milan"


----------



## matteob (May 11, 2015)

hi,

yes was our server. Just to be clear, to replace a component we need a probe that is damaged (if server is not managed by us). For example if is power supply or motherboard error is easy to see and we change it, but if is a hard drive or ram our customer portal had tools to test it. 

In this case, is pretty clear that hard drive had problem, when customer copied us the log, we opened an hardware replacement case and did it in a few hours. 

We not need to cut in hardware, if hardware is broken, just post us a log and we do it!


----------

